# jiulong bagua



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

what can anyone tell me about this style of bagua?  i'm pretty new to researching CMA, so any background would be helpful.

thanks,

jf


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Jarrod

Jiulong Bagua is John Painter's system. I believe he learned it from the Li family. 

Dale Dugas here practices this style.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks

jf


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> can you tell me anything about what makes it different from other styles of bagua?
> 
> jf


 
Talk to Dale Dugas he posts on MT, he can tell you all you need to know about Jiulong Bagua and John Painter.

I went to a few of John Painter's Bagua seminars many years ago and all I can tell you is that he has a very good understanding of Bagua and I would train with him again if I were pursuing Bagua. I also trained to other forms, not styles, and to be honest all are different to some extent.


----------



## DaleDugas (Jan 21, 2009)

Jarrod,

What is it you would like to know more about?


----------



## jarrod (Jan 22, 2009)

anything would be helpful.  what does a typical class look like, what are the principles of the system, what if any weapons are included, does it make use of forms, can it be integrated well with what i already do (jujitsu, sambo, kickboxing), anything like that.

i've taken an interest in cma after working with my kickboxing coach, who is also a tai chi instructor & lung lum pai master.  i'm moving to denver in a few months & planning on visiting a jiulong bagua school out there.

jf


----------



## ebozzz (Apr 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> anything would be helpful.  what does a typical class look like, what are the principles of the system, what if any weapons are included, does it make use of forms, can it be integrated well with what i already do (jujitsu, sambo, kickboxing), anything like that.
> 
> i've taken an interest in cma after working with my kickboxing coach, who is also a tai chi instructor & lung lum pai master.  i'm moving to denver in a few months & planning on visiting a jiulong bagua school out there.
> 
> jf



Have you moved to Denver yet? Can you tell me where that school is located? Thanks.......


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

Here ya go:
http://www.spiralpatharts.com/


----------



## jarrod (Apr 30, 2009)

i move next month.  also i'll be settling in parker, which puts me pretty far from the school.  i emailed back & forth with the instructor a bit, & he was very helpful as well as passionate about sharing his art.  i hope to visit still, but it's simply going to be too far for me to travel regularly.  

jf


----------



## ebozzz (May 1, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Here ya go:
> http://www.spiralpatharts.com/



 All groups classes have been canceled for this school. The location that is was being hosted at, Kun Lun Pai Martial Arts School, is a very good school. It is based in Indonesian Pentjak Silat & Kuntao but has lots of Chinese influence. They also incorporate Western Boxing and grappling. There are some good fighters there. But, it is a pretty good distance from Parker, Colorado. 

Jarrod, If you are interested in something similar to Kun Lun Pai, you can find it here.....

Progressive Martial Arts
PMA East
      16780 Iliff Ave.
      Aurora, Colorado 80013
      303.369.6125    

It's a lot closer to Parker but personally, I liked Kun Lun Pai more. The school was a lot less eclectic. Yes, they do absorb techniques from other arts that they feel are effective but their primary focus are the Indonesian Arts. Keith Moffett of Kun Lun Pai and Stewart Lauper of Progressive Martial Arts both trained with Willem de Thouars.


----------



## jarrod (May 1, 2009)

thanks man.  i looked at PMA...i'm sure the training is good, but if i'm doing MMA i'm really not interested in standing at attention or calling the instructor Mr. or Mrs.  

i dont' have a problem with it if it's part of the art's tradition, but i can't bring myself to do it if it feels tacked on.  it's just my own little weird thing with authority.

jf


----------



## DaleDugas (May 5, 2009)

ebozzz said:


> All groups classes have been canceled for this school. The location that is was being hosted at, Kun Lun Pai Martial Arts School, is a very good school. It is based in Indonesian Pentjak Silat & Kuntao but has lots of Chinese influence. They also incorporate Western Boxing and grappling. There are some good fighters there. But, it is a pretty good distance from Parker, Colorado.
> 
> Jarrod, If you are interested in something similar to Kun Lun Pai, you can find it here.....
> 
> ...



Barry will be teaching again this fall.  He had to deal with some family issues.

Barry also is still teaching via private lessons.

Can never hurt to take a private to get a taste of the system and see how you like it.


----------



## ebozzz (May 6, 2009)

DaleDugas said:


> Barry will be teaching again this fall.  He had to deal with some family issues.



I understood that from his website and contacted him to be added to his list. I also wished him well with whatever situation he is dealing with.



DaleDugas said:


> Barry also is still teaching via private lessons.



Yeah, I understood that also.



DaleDugas said:


> Can never hurt to take a private to get a taste of the system and see how you like it.



I will have to contact him again to see what his rates are. Usually, private lessons are somewhat cost prohibitive for the level that I am currently at. I am considering all options.

I do have a question for you Dale. I'll send it via PM.


----------

